# Care Sheet Updates & Other Site Improvements



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

I'm placing this in the general discussion section because I'm afraid it won't get the attention it needs in other locations.

I think we can all agree that many of the care sheets require updates/improvements as in most cases they haven't been updated in years. I also think there must be a better way to organize them to help new members find the information they're looking for quickly.

I'm volunteering myself to help work on this, but obviously this needs to be a collaborative effort. I'm interested in hearing from others who are willing to participate. 

In addition to this I'm willing to work on a new logo/banner for the site as this is what I do for a living and feel I can help bring a fresh look to the site.

Now obviously all of this can't be accomplished without support from the mods and site admins, so I hope to hear from them as well!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I would love to help!! Just tell me what to do and I'll do what I can. 

Its killed me for years, watching those caresheets just sitting there never getting updates 

John


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

Thanks John,

Your input will be greatly appreciated. Let's wait to hear from a few more before we get started on anything.

Here's a quick example of what a new logo could be. This is a rough first pass, I whipped this up in about a half hour:


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Whoops... Missed this thread. 

This is a great idea and one I think everyone can get behind. I tried doing some work on the stickies a while back but kinda lost some steam. It would be nice to have this a little more "crowd sourced".

Just give us a bit to sort some things out on our end before you guys go doing too much work. Some things like care sheets will be easier but others like logos will need to go through the admins, so we just want to figure out how to break this all down.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Dev30ils said:


> Thanks John,
> 
> Your input will be greatly appreciated. Let's wait to hear from a few more before we get started on anything.
> 
> Here's a quick example of what a new logo could be. This is a rough first pass, I whipped this up in about a half hour:


You did that in half an hour? That's awesome, it sounds like your pretty good at your job!  

Are most of us up for a new logo? I think a poll should be made once things get in order. 

That's good to hear, Tom. I think the care sheets are going to be much more useful as a reference for the newbie and experienced frogger alike once they are revamped. It makes sense that the logo will have to be preapproved by the admins, I don't think it would be a good thing to surprise them with! Hopefully they like the idea and we can move on with it. 

John

Edit: That logo reminds me of the Tesoros de Colombia logo! That's not a bad thing though as I very much like the style of yours and the Tesoros one.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

FroggyKnight said:


> You did that in half an hour? That's awesome, it sounds like your pretty good at your job!
> 
> Are most of us up for a new logo? I think a poll should be made once things get in order.
> 
> ...


Yup this is all stuff we have to sort out... Will things be voted on, who will be doing editing, etc etc. 

As for the logo, we don't even have the ability to make those kind of changes... so that's definitely an admin job and I don't want to even get into the process without them signing off on it first. 

*So, for the time being... lets please just leave responses in this thread to if you are willing to help and what you would like to help with (e.g. what species you could help on a care sheet for, etc) *


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

FroggyKnight said:


> Edit: That logo reminds me of the Tesoros de Colombia logo! That's not a bad thing though as I very much like the style of yours and the Tesoros one.


Crap, I didn't think of the Tesoros logo. Or maybe I did think of it subconsciously? Well anyway, I just made the logo to illustrate how the current one can change. I like the idea of a poll to see if people want the change (the designer in me hopes they say yes.)

Edit: Sounds good Tom. Hopefully an admin can get involved in the process as well.


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

I can chime in and work with any others taking care of terribilis to compare our various husbandry methods and what works/what doesn't.


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

JayMillz said:


> I can chime in and work with any others taking care of terribilis to compare our various husbandry methods and what works/what doesn't.


Edit: it would be cool in the husbandry section to have a compilation of species specific vivs to look at as a template for new members


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

I am not well versed enough for content, but I do a lot of proofreading as part of my job. 

I would be glad to go over any final drafts and clean them up if needed...

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

JayMillz said:


> I can chime in and work with any others taking care of terribilis to compare our various husbandry methods and what works/what doesn't.


I would definitely be interested to work on this with you. 



JayMillz said:


> Edit: it would be cool in the husbandry section to have a compilation of species specific vivs to look at as a template for new members


I like this idea as well. In my head I feel like the care sheets could be a lot more visual. As a designer I'm constantly telling my clients to use more visuals and less wording whenever possible because people just don't read nowadays.


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

SDK said:


> I am not well versed enough for content, but I do a lot of proofreading as part of my job.
> 
> I would be glad to go over any final drafts and clean them up if needed...


Thanks Scott, that would be very helpful.


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

Alright it looks like we are starting to assemble a terribilis team. I will start up a google doc for anyone who wants to contribute to it. Just send me a PM with your email address and I will send you an invite. That's for anyone with information they'd like to add or for anyone who would like to edit/proofread as it comes together.


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

A agree, this site deffinitely needs some updates...especially the care sheets. Keep up the good work, and let me know if you are looking for any help!


----------



## brosta (Oct 25, 2011)

I would love to help in whatever way i can as well! Let me know what I can do!


----------



## Friggy_frogger (Aug 24, 2014)

finally.................


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Well it's been years since I read the books and have probably forgotten half the crap I've learned over the years, so I'm not sure how much I can help.. but I'll chime in when I can. 

Here are some suggestions off the top of my head...

I still would like to see the plant seller list added to a sticky since the links Kyle added never seemed to work, and a lot was left out...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/de...tions/55466-can-plant-seller-list-sticky.html

It would be great to track down some of the best youtube vids on specific species/morphs and add them to the care sheets. I could probably help with that at least.

It kinda goes with the video idea since you can find a lot of call recordings that way, but I'd like to see links to view vids or recordings of calls for the specific frog/morph/locality, rather then just a link to page that has a collection of calls like the mist king site. 

That's a start, but between YouTube and phone apps like babbler there isn't much excuse for us not having good recordings for most everything in the hobby easily accessible to all by now. The dendrocall app is grea also, but I think that stuff should be on the care sheets, and if we get that done maybe some of it would cross over to the dendrocall app making that better for us all too.

We just need the people that have calling frogs to take a video or use a phone app, to fill in the ones missing, or get better quality recordings of some that we have but aren't very good. So a call to arms for that would be cool.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...easy-way-record-catch-your-frogs-calling.html


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

This is the list of species currently in the care sheets section, only 11 of them have care sheets linked to this list, they are highlighted in blue. We need to discuss whether or not the species on this list need to be adjusted at all. Obviously we should attempt to build care sheets for each of the species on the overall list. Each care sheet should be standardized for ease of creation and end use. I would love to know if we have the capability through the admins to modify the care sheets section to resemble something more like a permanent web page and less like a forum page.

*Colostethinae*
Ameerega bassleri
Ameerega cainarachi
Ameerega hahneli
Ameerega pepperi
Ameerega silverstonei
Ameerega trivittata

Epipedobates anthonyi
Epipedobates tricolor

*Dendrobatinae*
Adelphobates castaneoticus
Adelphobates galactonotus
Adelphobates quinquevittatus

Dendrobates auratus
Dendrobates leucomelas
Dendrobates tinctorius (azureus)
Dendrobates truncatus

Excidobates mysteriosus

Oophaga granulifera
Oophaga histrionica
Oophaga lehmanni
Oophaga pumilio
Oophaga vicentei

Phyllobates aurotaenia
Phyllobates bicolor
Phyllobates lugubris
Phyllobates terribilis
Phyllobates vittatus

Ranitomeya benedicta
Ranitomeya biolat
Ranitomeya duellmani
Ranitomeya fantastica
Ranitomeya flavovittata
Ranitomeya fulgurita
Ranitomeya imitator
Ranitomeya lamasi
Ranitomeya reticulata
Ranitomeya summersi
Ranitomeya uakarii
Ranitomeya vanzolinii
Ranitomeya variabilis
Ranitomeya ventrimaculata
*
Hyloxalus*
Hyloxalus azureiventris



Dendro Dave said:


> It would be great to track down some of the best youtube vids on specific species/morphs and add them to the care sheets. I could probably help with that at least.
> 
> It kinda goes with the video idea since you can find a lot of call recordings that way, but I'd like to see links to view vids or recordings of calls for the specific frog/morph/locality, rather then just a link to page that has a collection of calls like the mist king site.
> 
> ...


Dave, I like the idea of having each care sheet have an audio clip of the call and perhaps a video clip as well. We'll need to see if we can add these items directly to the care sheets or if we're forced to use links or embedding.


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

I think this is a great idea! I have to say however, that I am a fairly new guy on the block and have a lot to learn, so I don't think that I am qualified to construct care sheets. With that said, I am in for helping with this project in anyway I can fit in. Let me know.


----------



## dam630 (Dec 11, 2009)

Some other great ideas...

Fruit Fly culturing
Springtail culturing
Isopod culturing
How to properly dust FF's and feed your frogs
Plant care (watering, lighting, soil, etc.)
Where and how to plant stuff in your viv
Egg care
Tadpole care
Froglet care

Of course all of this would be greatly enhanced if accompanied by videos along with the text. Some people like to read, others are more visual.

Pictures and videos added to a care sheet must be permanent, its very frustrating to look at a thread loaded with pics that can not be viewed because they were linked to a 3rd party site that no longer exists or the user removed the pics.

Also... never assume that something is already known or should be "common sense".
Often, beginners basically know nothing and there sure is a lot of mixed opinions and urban legend stuff out there. Acceptable standards should be set.


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

JayMillz said:


> Edit: it would be cool in the husbandry section to have a compilation of species specific vivs to look at as a template for new members


I love this idea. I really enjoy looking at others to get ideas for the vivariums I'm building.



dam630 said:


> Some other great ideas...
> 
> Fruit Fly culturing
> Springtail culturing
> ...


That would be awesome if some of the orchid experts could put together a guide for them; care, techniques on mounting orchids, that sort of thing.

Unfortunately, I am also a newbie so I don't really have anything to offer...


----------



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

dam630 said:


> Some other great ideas...
> 
> Fruit Fly culturing
> Springtail culturing
> ...


I really like this list.

As a newbie, one of the things I have struggled to find is info on how to prevent issues before they start. There seems to be more threads on fixing things after the fact. I really like the idea of a care sheet on nutritional supplements, for example.

There was a great sticky on different mites, slugs, etc found in vivariums in the identification forum. I thought it would be nice to add a list of preventative measures people use - using mite paper around FFs, soaking plants in bleach solution, etc. I made a post to that effect, but never got a response.

Just my two cents. This website is a great resource, and I really appreciate all the advice I've found here.

Thanks,
Thane


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Dev30ils said:


> This is the list of species currently in the care sheets section, only 11 of them have care sheets linked to this list, they are highlighted in blue. We need to discuss whether or not the species on this list need to be adjusted at all. Obviously we should attempt to build care sheets for each of the species on the overall list. Each care sheet should be standardized for ease of creation and end use. I would love to know if we have the capability through the admins to modify the care sheets section to resemble something more like a permanent web page and less like a forum page.


Do you think creating a "Care Sheet Committee" would be beneficial, or do you think anyone and everyone can contribute to the revision and creation of the care sheets? Maybe a combination where anyone creates and the committee approves it? 

As for the website's capabilities, please ask here: Dendroboard.com Feedback, Help Desk & Questions - Dendroboard

I'm subscribed to this thread and will make sure to follow up every once in a while.


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

JPccusa said:


> Do you think creating a "Care Sheet Committee" would be beneficial, or do you think anyone and everyone can contribute to the revision and creation of the care sheets? Maybe a combination where anyone creates and the committee approves it?
> 
> As for the website's capabilities, please ask here: Dendroboard.com Feedback, Help Desk & Questions - Dendroboard
> 
> I'm subscribed to this thread and will make sure to follow up every once in a while.


Somehow I missed this post yesterday, no idea how.

Yes, I think an approval committee would be a good idea. That way anyone that wants to work on a care sheet can do so, but it could be revised and approved by the committee. 

I will submit my ideas for the admins on the website feedback page once I get them all organized a little better.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

Bump. Did this idea die in committee?  Was looking forward to seeing where it went. Which seems to be nowhere. Lets get it rolling!


----------



## Dawna (Jan 18, 2015)

FroggyKnight said:


> You did that in half an hour? That's awesome, it sounds like your pretty good at your job!
> 
> Are most of us up for a new logo? I think a poll should be made once things get in order.
> 
> ...



I think the current logo is very cool, but WHAT IF we changed the frog in the logo every so often, monthly quarterly? I think the current logo would look awesome with the Leuc that John put into his rough layout. Thoughts?


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

Did anything ever happen with this? I figure at least the care sheets could use a little updating for anybody new to the hobby trying to find some information.


----------



## kentpiper (Mar 12, 2013)

please bump this


----------



## allegedhuman (Nov 19, 2014)

If they are still taking suggestions there is something I thought may be useful that I don't think I've seen on the forum anywhere.

I know I’ve read a lot of posts when people are new to frogs or have sick frogs there are a lot of questions “Is my frog too skinny?” and “Is my frog normal or is it fat/bloated/sick”. I with a lot of other animals, like horses or dogs, that vets have figures and detailed descriptions as guidelines describing a body score for where animals fall on the scale of obese or emaciated. For example with dogs or cats:

Body Condition Scoring Chart | Veterinary Medical Center

I thought it would be great if there would be something like this for frogs so maybe if a frog is skinny someone can recognize that maybe it has a potential health problem sooner, or actually know my frog are AMERICAN OBESE and should cut back on the twice daily feedings 

Maybe anyone involved in more conservation/zoological/veterinary side and would see sick or distressed animals would be able to describe in detail which bones are protruding severely at the different body condition scores? Or even better, have examples and pictures to collect into a resource to compare? 

I know different species have rather different body styles but if at least for the “big three” species most common for beginners this might be really helpful ? I don’t have any artistic skills to draw images or have many pictures of frogs to represent the different scales extremes so I don’t think I can actually do much to address this suggestion. I guess I can just suggest work for other people to do? 

Maybe we could look through archives to find posts where people were asking about the condition of their frogs and compile them as examples for the different categories?


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't think it would be too difficult to set up a committee of people who could try to implement some of these ideas and update the forum.
A weight/body scaling guide for frogs sounds like a great idea...especially to help prevent over feeding


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

JMims said:


> I don't think it would be too difficult to set up a committee of people who could try to implement some of these ideas and update the forum.
> A weight/body scaling guide for frogs sounds like a great idea...especially to help prevent over feeding


I agree. Frogs in captivity, at least in my experience, tend be a lot bigger (fat) in captivity then in the wild. A body scaling guide would be an excellent addition to the forum!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## bolo (Jul 11, 2015)

Reading over these posts I can't help but think that maybe a wiki might be the best implementation for all this information, slightly more work but if the information is correct it can be implemented pretty easily. 

I've seen a few reef tank sites that have wikis implemented extremely effectively, cuts down a lot of the "OMG what do I do now" threads too, as the first stop should be the wiki.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

bolo said:


> Reading over these posts I can't help but think that maybe a wiki might be the best implementation for all this information, slightly more work but if the information is correct it can be implemented pretty easily.
> 
> I've seen a few reef tank sites that have wikis implemented extremely effectively, cuts down a lot of the "OMG what do I do now" threads too, as the first stop should be the wiki.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


I'm not familiar with a Wiki for care sheet type updates. How would something like that be implemented/integrated into the forum so that they can be easily accessible?


----------



## bolo (Jul 11, 2015)

JMims said:


> I'm not familiar with a Wiki for care sheet type updates. How would something like that be implemented/integrated into the forum so that they can be easily accessible?


Hey Jmims,

Check out http://www.masa.asn.au/masawiki/index.php/Main_Page

That's a link from one of the large marine aquarium forums in Australia. Essentially it's a wiki hosted on the same server as the forums, while its not 100% integrated to the forums it's a pretty handy solution to the problem, which is essentially an abundance of information with a challenging method of understanding what's relevant at the time, especially for newcomers to the hobby.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

That does seem like it could be extremely effective but it is something the dendroboard forum admins would have to get on board with, but with some effort I'm sure it could be achieved.

Does it look like this thread bump has sparked enough interest to get the ball rolling on any of these improvements or a committee?


----------



## bolo (Jul 11, 2015)

JMims said:


> That does seem like it could be extremely effective but it is something the dendroboard forum admins would have to get on board with, but with some effort I'm sure it could be achieved.
> 
> Does it look like this thread bump has sparked enough interest to get the ball rolling on any of these improvements or a committee?


Yeah obviously there is a bit of work involved with the initial implementation which would be up to the admins to decide on the most effective solution, but a wiki seems like the most well-fitting solution to use in regards to community contribution. Hopefully more people can have some input so we can get a good discussion going.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

For those interested, a handful of us are working on a nonprofit project to create care sheets and more for all frogs/toads in the hobby. More information is available on Facebook. 
Please feel free to message me if you would like to know more, would like to help, or if you have any questions.

Thanks, Chris


----------

